
The Art of James Castle, Created with Spit, Scraps, and Soot - prismatic
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/james-castle-house-art
======
ng12
They had a large collection of his work at the Whitney last time I was there.
It wasn't just the medium that left an impression but that the subject matter
was incredibly mundane yet somehow still fascinating to look at.

